# Does anyone know if its okay to use an oven while pregnant?



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

I'm making dinner, and I wanted to be sure.


----------



## mayb_baby

Seriously?


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

mayb_baby said:


> Seriously?

Uhm, actually yes. I was going between straightening my hair,and opening the oven and I'm hot. Really hot. And I actually read you shouldn't get to hot. So, yes. My question is a legitimate one, thanks.


----------



## MummyMana

Of course it's ok to use an oven :) how else would pregnant women make themselves and their families dinner? Women who already have children wouldn't expect them to eat raw food for 9 months would they? You need to relax and rationalise your worries, or your going to end up a nervous wreck.


----------



## mayb_baby

Well if you felt you shouldn't be so hot then you should of waited to straighten your hair lol
I mean a lot of pregnant woman have children and have to feed them, so they use their ovens daily, sometimes multiple times a day. So I'd guess their safe


----------



## sarah0108

What they said ^^


----------



## jozylynn896

Just as long as you don't get in it.


----------



## misspriss

If you start to feel too hot, turn off the hair straightener, drink a cool beverage. Go to another room in the house while the oven is on (don't just stand next to it). Turn on a fan. Wear cooler clothes.

Using a hair straightener always seems to make me warm. Just be careful and take care of yourself. If you start to feel bad, take away some of the heat!


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

misspriss said:


> If you start to feel too hot, turn off the hair straightener, drink a cool beverage. Go to another room in the house while the oven is on (don't just stand next to it). Turn on a fan. Wear cooler clothes.
> 
> Using a hair straightener always seems to make me warm. Just be careful and take care of yourself. If you start to feel bad, take away some of the heat!

Thanks! I never started feeling nauseas or anything, just hot.


----------



## devon_91x

:dohh:


----------



## misspriss

MiSS.M0MMY2BE said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> If you start to feel too hot, turn off the hair straightener, drink a cool beverage. Go to another room in the house while the oven is on (don't just stand next to it). Turn on a fan. Wear cooler clothes.
> 
> Using a hair straightener always seems to make me warm. Just be careful and take care of yourself. If you start to feel bad, take away some of the heat!
> 
> Thanks! I never started feeling nauseous or anything, just hot.Click to expand...

Yeah I feel like that when I occasionally straighten my hair, even if I am not using an oven or anything else. I use the oven all the time with no issues, but the straightener makes me warm up even if it is the only thing I am using. I would guess that is your culprit, you just might be more sensitive to it now that you are pregnant. 

I sometimes use a little fan while I straightened, and straighten my hair in a larger room (not a small room like the bathroom) so there is more air flow.


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

misspriss said:


> MiSS.M0MMY2BE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> If you start to feel too hot, turn off the hair straightener, drink a cool beverage. Go to another room in the house while the oven is on (don't just stand next to it). Turn on a fan. Wear cooler clothes.
> 
> Using a hair straightener always seems to make me warm. Just be careful and take care of yourself. If you start to feel bad, take away some of the heat!
> 
> Thanks! I never started feeling nauseous or anything, just hot.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I feel like that when I occasionally straighten my hair, even if I am not using an oven or anything else. I use the oven all the with no issues, but the straightener makes me warm up even if it is the only thing I am using. I would guess that is your culprit, you just might be more sensitive to it now that you are pregnant.
> 
> I sometimes use a little fan while I straightened, and straighten my hair in a larger room (not a small room like the bathroom) so there is more air flow.Click to expand...

Okay, thanks. I'll keep that in mind. You seem to be the only one that gets it! And isn't being rude to me for asking a question. So, thanks again.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Yes, of course hun :) pregnant women still gotta eat!


----------



## x__amour

Of course.


----------



## Beautiful17

Hey, I just wanted to stop in I see you asking a lot of questions about is this ok& things of that nature and I just wanted to tell you to try and not stress so much& enjoy being pregnant! Take a deep breath and relax enjoy every part of it.


----------



## justhoping

get the book

what to expect when expecting...it will help you sooo much ;


----------

